# Specific health conditions



## Hanhan89 (Mar 17, 2021)

When relocating to Cyprus is it private healthcare? If so, does anyone know of any hospitals or gastroenterology centres that treat inflammatory bowel disease/ulcerative colitis.
I have ongoing treatment here in the UK and my condition is very well managed, I would need this to continue. Please if anyone has any knowledge of this let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Liz Jesse (Mar 28, 2021)

I am a UK state pensioner and when I moved to Cyprus I was sent a S1 form which entitles me to GESY healthcare which is the state healthcare system in Cyprus. As such I am registered with a Personal Doctor who can refer me for tests or to a Specialist Doctor as required. The state healthcare system here is excellent. Unless you are a state pensioner or paying Social Insurance I believe you have to take out private medical insurance.


----------

